# DNA sexing?



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i want to get my 2 babies dna sexed...
has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have done the dna 3 out of my 4 were done when I got them


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks i read your reply in the other thread, i decided it was more apropriate to start a new thread regarding the matter...
anyone ever heard of dna sexing being wrong, as in, a 'boy' laid eggs or something?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have not heard of it being wrong with anyones cockatiels that I know of, but its not 100% and I guess you could say errors do happen atvchick95 knows someone that had there quaker(I think thats what it was) dna'd and it was wrong.

When I did Minnie I would swear she was a male going by behaviour she is not your typical female she wolf whistles chatters bobs her head, cocks her head to the side when I talk to her and is very alert and interested in everything I say she also doesn't have the typical female posture, but I do believe she is female she is not as loud as Ollie is and there are some male traits she does not do heart wings beak banging she is just a very unique female


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It could be wrong but it's 99% accuarate I believe so the chance are they'll tell you the right sex. I didn't do it with any of mine since I knew what they were but I did order the kits before (still have them)..


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I am thinking about getting Willow DNA sexed. She can get very vocal sometimes, but I'm convinced shes female. As Aly said, they are 99.9% accurate. There is just the odd exception, when they get it wrong.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I am thinking about getting Willow DNA sexed. She can get very vocal sometimes, but I'm convinced shes female. As Aly said, they are 99.9% accurate. There is just the odd exception, when they get it wrong.


hehe...you really want Willow to be a girl huh..Dna or no dna..I say 99% male..


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not too fussed about what sex she said, ok I would like her to be female because thats what I've always known her to be LOL. But I'm not 100% convinced she is male, even though you probably are right. I like to known for sure hehe!  I'm calling her a she for the time being anyway...poor Willow!


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.avianbiotech.com/

this is the place I use


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got the dna kits but never did do it, It as free to get the kit sent to you but its like 17 bucks for the actual test to be done, and you'd have to either A) pull a fresh feather with blood on it from the chest(they say the chest is best) and actually they suggest at least 3 or B) make thier toe nail bleed by cutting it to short, and putting the blood on a plastic disk they send ( just like doctors do for cultures) I would suggest the feather pulling would be more safe, just in case you can't get the toe nail to stop bleeding

and yes i'm the one who know's of a few different quakers that were DNA tested to be one gender and turned out to be a different one

I've got a way which i posted a couple weeks ago, i'd say for me its 95% correct and it's free! but thats just with me, I took in account all my birds, which ones I know excatly are boys and girls, and then used it on them, then the one's i'm unsure of 

all you do is get a string, or a piece of thread and a small light wieght nut, tie it to the end, put it over the birds head, Make it stop moving(the nut and the bird not moving helps LOL) and if it goes in circles it's a female if it swings back and forth it's a male

this technique has been used on pregnant women for years, I just heard about it bieng used on birds, my b/f's dad has been doing it for many many many years on his pigeons, and he said its between 85-95% correct, it depends on how many you have though


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike got dna tested at the breeders buy a toe nail cut to short. I had a feeling he was a boy and the one lady said she thought he was a boy too. But I wanted to be sure. Dna is 99% right


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i know the statistics, just wondered if it had ever been known for a tiel to be dna'd wrong....
i am going to dna sex my 2 guys... that part was already decided, just seeing if i can get any more info than what i had already found out, researching on my own...
i have pretty much decided on the feather method, as i think the toenail would be more painful.... but i guess that all just boils down to personal preference...

i am a bit of a sceptic when it comes to things with no 'scientific/logical explanation' so i dont think i would do the 'thing on string' method... for babies in the olden days, they used to use a strand of the mothers hair, and the fathers wedding ring...
i have tried this out a bit when younger, and i found if i did manage to keep my hand perfectly still, with no draft from anywhere, the 'thing on string' would not move either
sorry, i dont want to disrespect your belief, its just my personal experience...


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I dont think it can go wrong my African Grey is DNA tested. But I think its pretty esy to determine tiels sexes after a couple of months without having to have it done.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

but there is always exceptions... and i want to know for sure...


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Sure thing I understand 

I dont see how you can get a wrong reading anyways - go ahead and lte us know what your babies are - do you have any ideas?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> i am a bit of a sceptic when it comes to things with no 'scientific/logical explanation' so i dont think i would do the 'thing on string' method... for babies in the olden days, they used to use a strand of the mothers hair, and the fathers wedding ring...
> i have tried this out a bit when younger, and i found if i did manage to keep my hand perfectly still, with no draft from anywhere, the 'thing on string' would not move either
> sorry, i dont want to disrespect your belief, its just my personal experience...


I feel the same way, to me its no better then guessing, I tried it to see what it was all about and got mixed results.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> i am a bit of a sceptic when it comes to things with no 'scientific/logical explanation' so i dont think i would do the 'thing on string' method... for babies in the olden days, they used to use a strand of the mothers hair, and the fathers wedding ring...
> i have tried this out a bit when younger, and i found if i did manage to keep my hand perfectly still, with no draft from anywhere, the 'thing on string' would not move either
> sorry, i dont want to disrespect your belief, its just my personal experience...


I also did this on my 2 tiels. If the breeder told me the right parents then I have two girls. The string thing told me they are both males. They are only barely 4 months old so maybe they are too young for this? 

I also ordered the tests. But I am thinking that because I am not going to be breeding them that it is kinda irresponsible for me to hurt them just for my own satisfaction. That is just my opinion, I am not judging anyone who has done it. I still may do it though even feeling that way.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well i have just sent for a dna test kit...
i have opted for neither the 'feather pulling' or the 'toenail clipping' methods, as i have found a great way to get the sample through these guys
Molecular Diagnostic Services
to see the method i will use...


















i think it is by far the least invasive method!
i have found these guys to also be the cheapest!
so i have sent away for test kits... will keep you all posted!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

which method are you using - sorry I couldnt open the link my puter playing up.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

fixed it... had to post as pikkies..

i am so excited!... can not wait to see the results!....
i hope the kits arrive soon, it says it is being processed....
the other tiel i have on hold at the shop is like Cinnamaroll, but is a pied, so s/he only has pearly wings!
i feel so jittery right now....


----------

